# Best arrows for rage Broadheads



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Hello AT I'm new to hunting and just bought a PSE nova and trying to finds out the best arrow for a rage Broadheads and also what's a decent whisker biscuit brand?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is no such thing as a "best arrow" for a certain broadhead....or bow for that matter. 

It's all about getting the correct spine arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

you need to figure out alot of other things before
you worry about broadheads.
whats draw wt , dl why do you want to shoot rage?


----------



## jlpollard (Oct 9, 2011)

bonecollector66 said:


> you need to figure out alot of other things before
> you worry about broadheads.
> whats draw wt , dl why do you want to shoot rage?


Because they flood the TV programs with advertising.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Any hunting experience at all? What game animals are you planning to hunt?


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

New to hunting, trying to get a deer and turkey when it's season. The draw weight is 55 lbs I looking at 20-50 yards


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Recommend Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 5575s. Great arrow, great value, real tough. Will group well out to 50 yds. Recommend Blazer vanes and Gold Tip inserts with 100gr field tips to start, which will match Rage mechanicals at 100gr. Be careful to select the right Rage as I believe the 2 and 3 blade Rages recommend 60ft lbs kinetic energy to perform correctly and you might be a bit lower than that at 55#s. The extreme series should work with 55# draw weights. Make sure to cut your hunting arrows to the right length. I recommend the length of your nock, shaft, and insert be an inch to inch and a half in front of your riser to keep broad head blades in front of your bow hand. Since you are new to hunting, I recommend you team up with an experienced hunter for your first couple of hunts or find a good outfitter in the area you plan on hunting. Turkey are usually hunted on the ground from a natural or artificial blind, but you may be hunting deer from a tree stand. If so, you will want to get plenty of practice from a tree stand before you go out and hunt. Pulling and aiming a bow 15ft to 20ft in the air from a narrow platform requires practice. Please don't go out on your own for your first couple of hunts. Hunting for blood is serious business. Always remember, good hunters respect the land and honor the animals we hunt. Good luck, and be careful.


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Thanks gents


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

There is really a lot mroe to it- just like a lot of previous posters said.

First step is to get in good with your local Bow Tech. 

Second step is to shoot a lot and shoot with good shooters. Note that there is a difference betweeen shooters that are better than you, and shooters that are good.

Then, after shooting a lot, and getting good, have your bow tuned with you shooting it. That means getting with an instructor or a bow tech and working with them.

Then, you shoot more and decide how well certain arrows and broadhead combos work.

BTW- most of the time, RAGE shoot well with most all properly spined arrows.


----------

